# Manly Dam Carp Classic Sat 3/11 2-5:30pm



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Warringah Council has organised a feral killfest, er competition, with prizes for biggest and most carp and redfin caught. Natives (bass, silver perch and galaxia) are C&R (to be identified and measured). Lucky door prizes. Call 99422543 for details.

King St Manly Vale. Non-powered boats welcome


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Break out the corn kernels!

There used to be a bit of $$ in those prizes, and a worthwhile effort for the weekend to boot, Team AKFF could do quite well..

I think it's 3/11 too! If it is I should be an entry.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Car not out of shop, so no yak carrying till monday 

Might take the family down and fish from the shore if the conditions are right.


----------

